# quick bath tub question



## bathroomrenovator (Oct 8, 2007)

I am planning to take out the original bath/shower enclosure (one piece) and replace it with a new bath tub then tile the walls. When I measure the width/length of the room it is 4 feet 10 inches. All the bathtubs on the market are 5 feet across. Is my bathroom odd or is there something else I should know. THANK YOU to who ever can help me.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Most bathtub areas measure 5 feet, stud to stud. It sound like/I hope you are measuring surface of plaster to surface of plaser? If you have 4' 10" stud to stud, you have a problem. 

What kind of tub are you putting in?

How do you intend to prep the walls for tile once you have the new tub in?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are bathtubs smaller then 5 feet. You need to know the actual rough opening before ordering, which as send_it_ all said, is stud to stud.
Ron


----------

